# ATTN MASS Officers



## LEOLounge.com (Mar 11, 2005)

LEOLounge.com invites you to join us in our Online Law Enforcement community! We are currently supporting central florida and Miami in an online community to air thoughts and discussions, and we would love to accomodate any other agency in the free world!

Simply visit the site and Email the Administrator. Tell him which agency you would like to add and we will be sure to accomodate you!

www.LEOLounge.com

We would especially enjoy your entire state and all your agencies. Some of the finest in the world.

We offer private and private group forums as well, upon request!


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Should I wear my lime green leisure suit?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

LEOLounge.com";p="59106 said:


> and we would love to accomodate any other agency in the free world!


Wow...even the Iraqi's can join in the fun now...since they're free 



LEOLounge.com";p="59106 said:


> We offer private and private group forums as well, upon request!


Private and Private. I feel so left out


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Can I post the same advertisement in your forum?


----------



## LEOLounge.com (Mar 11, 2005)

I welcome you to post the same ad in our forum. We don't view your site as competition, only as an additional outlet to share information. Thats the key to law enforcement, is it not? At work all we have is agencies trying to monopolize information instead of sharing it, and that is the root to most of the problems, why continue that thinking in public forums?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

LEOLounge.com";p="59156 said:


> I welcome you to post the same ad in our forum. We don't view your site as competition, only as an additional outlet to share information. Thats the key to law enforcement, is it not? At work all we have is agencies trying to monopolize information instead of sharing it, and that is the root to most of the problems, why continue that thinking in public forums?


 It was just a question :roll: no biggie


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

LEOLounge.com";p="59156 said:


> I welcome you to post the same ad in our forum. We don't view your site as competition, only as an additional outlet to share information. Thats the key to law enforcement, is it not? At work all we have is agencies trying to monopolize information instead of sharing it, and that is the root to most of the problems, why continue that thinking in public forums?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You are a bunch of bitter, angry people. :no:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon";p="59245 said:


> You are a bunch of bitter, angry people. :no:


Dunnie,

Any more pics?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes!


----------

